# North Dakota State Smallmouth record broken.



## Jim (Apr 23, 2007)

Love reading about broken records.

https://www.in-forum.com/Sports/articles/163665


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2007)

I hope one day to break a record.


----------



## Jim (Apr 24, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> I hope one day to break a record.




My short term goal (ok maybe lifelong) is to catch a double digit Bass.....10 pounds or better. JUST ONE! lol!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2007)

You might have to come out west. I have a boat and a room if you want to try it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 25, 2007)

The article is not there? What was the old and new record?


----------



## Jim (Apr 25, 2007)

esquired said:


> The article is not there? What was the old and new record?



They changed it.....I fixed the link!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 26, 2007)

No need to go out West - the Pennsylvania Record SM Bass is 8 lb. 8 oz.

North Dakota was only 6-pound, 13-ounce


----------

